# Toro Powershift 624



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Greeting friends......just have a question ...Powershift related.......chime in Todd. I'm driving to pick up a Powershift 624 tomorrow....the owner says he was told it needs a carb, but he thinks it needs an engine......no biggie...$35... I'm not questioning the engine....my question....is the platform for the 624 the same as the 824....if it is ...has anyone done the Predator swap on a PS?....BTW I'm not a real fan of the lower hp Tec's....8 hp and above I'll put up with.....Thanks for the input, Brothers......


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

can't remember who did a 301 predator swap on an 824ps. I have a 624 and 824 powershift and other than the motor I see no difference


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks detrbuzzard .....I'm thinking a 212...as I've got a few in stock. I know on the Ariens I've repowered they took the place of an 8 hp without missing a beat. For whatever reason..the last few weeks, Powershifts have been coming my way. Two 824's, an 1132, and now this one. I love the platform....just can't convince the consumer that they are better then the Yardman I have for sale....***?????


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

They are the same pulleys are different, when you come down I have used 824 pulleys. The 624 has a 7/8 shaft. If you want i have a supee clean one ill let go for 25 in need of a motor


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Cran, I have an engine Pulled From a 624 Powershift,. As stated above, it has a 7/8 crank. PM if You are Interested.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Sorry there CRANMAN I would not be much help when it comes to those engines. I only deal with THE BRIGGS BOYS!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Just curious if you are planning to sell the 624 PS once you get it running, etc. (not that I am interested) I have thought that the 624's are not nearly as valuable as the 824's . . . just wondering if that will be an issue on the resale, even if you throw a 8 HP engine on there.


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

tpenfield said:


> Just curious if you are planning to sell the 624 PS once you get it running, etc. (not that I am interested) I have thought that the 624's are not nearly as valuable as the 824's . . . just wondering if that will be an issue on the resale, even if you throw a 8 HP engine on there.


there the same exact machine besides the engine, i dont know why it would be less valuable


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

arienskids said:


> there the same exact machine besides the engine, i dont know why it would be less valuable


The engine


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

tpenfield said:


> The engine


i mean after he swaps the engine out to an 8hp


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

arienskids said:


> i mean after he swaps the engine out to an 8hp



Once the engine is swapped, it is essentially the same machine. I'm referring to the 624 as original. I don't see them commanding the same prices at the 824's on CL.

As far as a swapped out engine on a 624, time will tell, if the OP goes to sell it.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

bad news...the owner sold it out from under me last night....too good to be true, I guess.


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

If your still interested in one when you pick up the chute and engine I have a clean one I got in a package deal with a blown engine


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I'll bring lots of money!


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

cranman said:


> I'll bring lots of money!


You just raised the price. :grin: Should have said, "I don't have much money".:crying:


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

shes clean. i have a few other ariens chassis ready for new engines as well


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

cranman said:


> bad news...the owner sold it out from under me last night....too good to be true, I guess.


Bummer, was it on CL . . . I know there were a couple hanging out there for a while.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

no Facebook.....I didn't need another project...but a complete machine for $35......I'm weak. Now I got no excuse for not starting my 33/36 Ariens projects.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

well and update.......it turns out the owner got stiffed and the people that were going to show up and shower him with cash.....didn't.......I drove down and am the proud owner of a 624 Powershift. It's missing the carb, but has compression......might be able to save her......


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Nice . . . Got pictures?


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Here you go Ted......It was missing the carb and heater box....the recoil was busted. I put a recoil and heater box from a ....blown up 5 hp Tecumseh.....I had in the blown up Tecumseh pile. A new Chinese carb, synthetic oil change, lithium grease, and top off auger gearbox.....and she is purring like a kitten....$35 for the beast, 12 for the carb, $5 for oil.......and another Powershift is ready to do BATTLE.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

looks very good, you make me want to get started on my 624 powershift. now about that carb and heater box


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

It sure seems that my inventory for next season will have it's share of Powershifts...2-824's 1-624, and 1-1132.....


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Very nice. You could flip that for a nice profit.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Ted....that's what it's all about......


----------

